# Apparently This Isn't Cool



## btsmith (Sep 12, 2010)

I guess "Team Fecal Material on my Upper Lip" or whatever its called now would say this post makes me a tool. Its pretty dang cool to me though. I have been hunting for a long time and never shot a banded anything, but yesterday my luck changed a little. 








Even if it was banded less than 5 miles from where I shot it and only six months ago; its still dang cool to me.

And yes, I'm putting it on my lanyard.


----------



## UtahDodgeCummins (Oct 12, 2011)

I think its pretty cool, congrats!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Heck yes that is cool. Congrats on the bird and the band.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

BIG LEAGUE!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

lol, no longer a BAND virgin?

... Good for you dude, congrats!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Defiantly cool. Thanks for sharing it. Congrats on the first band. Way cool.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

thats awesome, i have also been hunting waterfowl for years and i am still waiting for my first band


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I went through a 19 year drought between bands.... I can see the excitement!! cool!!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

That is not just cool, it's WAY COOL!!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

thats cool its your first band! duck band is way cooler tho! just sayin


----------



## btsmith (Sep 12, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> thats cool its your first band! duck band is way cooler tho! just sayin


I agree 110%!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

that is awesome! put that sucker on your lanyard! all mine are on there. even my coot and pigeon bands haha


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The picture says it all! Well done.
R


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

The coolest part is you shot it without a black hoodie or any fancy camo!


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Thats's [email protected]$$ if you ask me! Congrats!


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I think that it ROCKS!!! A banded goose is always cool!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Very cool! Congrats man!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

U gotta carry the last band you got for luck, especially if it was your first one.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Good job!! Congrats!!


----------



## Fish2relax (Mar 3, 2011)

That is great. Hope you get another chance!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on the band .


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

nice photo and good job !!

still band-less !! But i was pumped to get 4 limits of ducks in a row this year . Never shot a limit before and i almost felt like a real duck hunter LOL .ALMOST !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

very cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! imo


----------



## Fish2relax (Mar 3, 2011)

Super Cool! Goose, duck, it doesn't matter. Hopefully we can be hunting together when we get our next bands.


----------

